

What Do We Know about Software Development in Startups? - jschulenklopper
http://www.infoq.com/articles/what-do-we-know-about-software-development-in-startups

======
M8
Another thing is that preference for getting results fast over the code being
maintainable in future leads to preference of dynamic scripting languages over
static safe languages.

